# I-15 Elk



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

So i drive to Fillmore and back twice every other weekend, every time I look at these elk. Can someone give me some info of those elk that sit on the west side of I-15 by the radio tower, just south of the So. Santiquin (sp?) exit? If you are south bound, they sit west of that small hill you go down just before the Santiquin wildlife management area. Are they just pets, or do they breed them???? Always wondered.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

Its a elk ranch, my friends dads elk


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you talking about near the polygamists?


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> Are you talking about near the polygamists?


*awkward silence* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

Just north of Rocky Ridge, south of Santaquin, about 15 elk


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

SkullDesigns said:


> Just north of Rocky Ridge, south of Santaquin, about 15 elk


yep the polygamists! :lol: :lol:


----------

